# Additional portafilters for a Sage DB?



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

I have the standard dual-spout 58mm portafilter that comes with the Sage DB but am now wondering about buying extra ones. Sage don't offer a single-spout version on their website only the naked one (which I may buy anyway at some point).

Does anyone know where to get one? Alternatively, does anyone know which, if any, of the many other 58mm portafilters available fit the Sage DB?


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Singles are hardly used and not great maybe that's why they don't offer them?


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

Ah could be, thanks, I'm still learning. I notice a lot of people seem to have them with other machines but wondered why Sage didn't offer one.

I have been using the double into a single glass ok without any embarrassing dribbles so I'll stick with that. The naked one is interesting though might indulge in one eventually to sharpen up my technique


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

You can get single spouts from ebay &c. It's just a question of whether Sage have used a standard gauge on their portafilter or gone for something unique.


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

Yeah, that's what I don't know! I don't want the hassle and expense of randomly trying 58mm portafilters from across the planet until I find one that fits


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I can tell you that a standard 58mm portafilter - like for an ECM or whatever won't really fit the sage properly, they have slightly different angles on the lugs.

Get a naked IMO and don't worry about a single.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Greydad said:


> Yeah, that's what I don't know! I don't want the hassle and expense of randomly trying 58mm portafilters from across the planet until I find one that fits


I wasn't thinking about the whole portafilter, just the spout.


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

I didn't know you could buy the spouts on their own! Clearly more googling needed...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Greydad said:


> I didn't know you could buy the spouts on their own! Clearly more googling needed...


I've never bothered with one myself. If I'm not using my naked (very rare), I just put both spouts of a twin over the cup.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sage will sell you a naked or a standard twin spout...£69.99 posted

use of a single spout normally suggests you re getting uneven pours from your coffee which in turns suggests you need to tighten up your shot prep rather than trying to hide it!


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

I have now been convinced I don't need a single spout









Naked defo on the list though


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

They use an odd ball thread on the BE and DTP so expect that the DB will be too so rather hard to get a single spout. On other machines they are usually 3/8bsp but Sage went metric and chose a standard that no one uses any more. The DB might well be different looking at the size of the hole running out of the portafilter. Much smaller than the BE and DTP.

John

-


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks, I'll leave it as it is for the moment. I am trying to figure out how to remove the portafilter handle though, I want to replace it at some point but so far I'm baffled as how it's secured on.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Greydad said:


> Thanks, I'll leave it as it is for the moment. I am trying to figure out how to remove the portafilter handle though, I want to replace it at some point but so far I'm baffled as how it's secured on.


 @jimbojohn55 has done this for me a couple of times. It takes time! Will see if I can find the link.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

@joey24dirt is the man for this, ripped many a DB portafilter apart I'm sure he will advise you how to separate it.


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks both I await their input.

The black plastic part of the handle has two small chipped areas right on the edge where it joins to the business end of the stainless steel basket (this was pointed out to me at the time by the excellent sales lady in JL). It in no way affects the operation of the portafilter, the strength of the handle or the taste of the coffee but you can see it if you look closely so I'd planned to replace it in due course. I was originally just going to get a similar replacement from Sage but have become seduced by the idea of one of the nice slinky shiny wooden alternatives I have seen offered about...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Greydad said:


> Thanks both I await their input.
> 
> The black plastic part of the handle has two small chipped areas right on the edge where it joins to the business end of the stainless steel basket (this was pointed out to me at the time by the excellent sales lady in JL). It in no way affects the operation of the portafilter, the strength of the handle or the taste of the coffee but you can see it if you look closely so I'd planned to replace it in due course. I was originally just going to get a similar replacement from Sage but have become seduced by the idea of one of the nice slinky shiny wooden alternatives I have seen offered about...


Jimbo has done me a couple. The metal shaft runs all the way to nearly the top and is a bugger to get out. You have to use a solvent and it takes a few says to remove it! But is well worth the effort when you do!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I just crush the plastic in a vice if it's getting replaced anyway. Weird little stubby thing that's glued into the plastic lol.


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

Pic of chip damage to handle - currently trying to persuade Wife #1 that this is a Coffee Critical Error, seriously detrimental to extraction performance and espresso flavour thus needing Immediate Rectification


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> Jimbo has done me a couple. The metal shaft runs all the way to nearly the top and is a bugger to get out. You have to use a solvent and it takes a few says to remove it! But is well worth the effort when you do!
> 
> View attachment 32686
> 
> ...


Nice handles, likey. Doesn't your coffee fall out with the DB at that angle? Not sure about fire engine red, did you mod it to go nuh-nuh nuh-nuh and flash all the blue leds when the shots done?


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> I just crush the plastic in a vice if it's getting replaced anyway...lol


Yorkshire, eh? I thought you just went at this sort of thing with spanners?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hammer and a screwdriver.... can't fix it with that then it's not worth fixing haha.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Like joey says - i tried for 2 weeks once to get one out with silicon solvent in the end it needs a hammer or a vice to crush it off


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Like joey says - i tried for 2 weeks once to get one out with silicon solvent in the end it needs a hammer or a vice to crush it off


I wondered if you could bake it and slide it off? Having the head separate means it can go in the lathe for a neater job rather than a wobbly hole cutter. Then reuse the black handle. I'm about to receive one for the DTP so I might give it a try.

That plastic stuff is strange though. What actually is it do you think Jim? Like a composite type material?


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

Sage, Yorkshire-proof and built to last

So If I smash it off I'd better have a replacement handle ready to fit then, otherwise Wifey won't get her hourly coffee fix and there will be Dire Consequences.

Some I've seen say "M10 or M12 threaded to fit (insert-name-of-shiny-Italian-espresso-making-object-of-lust-here)" <insert-name-of-shiny-italian-espresso-making-object-of-lust-here>but what do you get with a Sage DB one? How do yo attach a replacement if the original needs to be smashed off with a hammer and spanners?</insert-name-of-shiny-italian-espresso-making-object-of-lust-here>


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Greydad said:


> Sage, Yorkshire-proof and built to last
> 
> So If I smash it off I'd better have a replacement handle ready to fit then, otherwise Wifey won't get her hourly coffee fix and there will be Dire Consequences.
> 
> Some I've seen say M10 or M12 threaded to fit <insert-name-of-shiny-italian-espresso-making-object-of-lust-here> but what do you get with a Sage DB one? How do yo attach a replacement if the original needs to be smashed off with a hammer and spanners?</insert-name-of-shiny-italian-espresso-making-object-of-lust-here>


If it's the stainless one from a dual boiler it's not threaded, go on hit it you know you want to.

The silicon is a tech heat proof type, can't melt it off I tried,

To reattach new one, drill a hole and use epoxy resin to attach it ,


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

This is the DTP portafilter, I presume DB is the same. I added the threads but it's tapered and got weird slots in it. So it's best to just gorilla glue the handle back on


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I think there is a video on youtube showing what's under a Sage poratfilter handle so quick look













Like many I suspect I had a pull, twist and a tug. I have a feeling that handle on them is thermoset rather than thermoplastic. Thermoset would be the best thing to use when there is heat and water around.

Personally I want to get the spout off the one used on the DB. It drips too much so want to polish where the fluid runs and maybe modify the shape a little. Can't unscrew it by hand so wonder just what they have done to hold it all together. No O rings seem to be used as per the BE and DTP.

John

-


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

Greydad said:


> Pic of chip damage to handle - currently trying to persuade Wife #1 that this is a Coffee Critical Error, seriously detrimental to extraction performance and espresso flavour thus needing Immediate Rectification
> 
> View attachment 32698


That looks seriously unbalanced, I'd say it's not safe to run that way.

That defective handle could stop you from properly seating the portafilter and put you at risk of steam burns. Even worse, if someone else were to be burned and sue you, your homeowners insurance would not cover it because you haven't done proper maintenance.


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> This is the DTP portafilter, I presume DB is the same. I added the threads but it's tapered and got weird slots in it. So it's best to just gorilla glue the handle back on


I suspect the DB one may look quite different to that:









2 ears not 3 and heaven only knows what's under that black plastic stuff. Quite like it though, love the stainless steel of it.

There is a sort of silicone rubber washer thingie at the end between the handle and the business end - is that the same on the DTP and BE?


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

jimbocz said:


> That looks seriously unbalanced, I'd say it's not safe to run that way.
> 
> That defective handle could stop you from properly seating the portafilter and put you at risk of steam burns. Even worse, if someone else were to be burned and sue you, your homeowners insurance would not cover it because you haven't done proper maintenance.


Good Grief! You're right!

I put together a Non-Conformance Report for Wife #1 along with a Risk Assessment, Liability Impact Assessment and Cost of Conformance estimate and talked her (slowly) through all the key points in the Executive Summary.

She said I'd just better be more careful when I make her coffee then.

I think this could be a long haul...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Greydad said:


> I suspect the DB one may look quite different to that:
> 
> View attachment 32733
> 
> ...


All I meant was the stubby bit will be the same  so whatever handle you wanted would need to be glued back on.


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

It's a pity that gaining that knowledge involves the irrevocable and untimely destruction of the handle on my one and only portafilter


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Greydad said:


> It's a pity that gaining that knowledge involves the irrevocable and untimely destruction of the handle on my one and only portafilter


Yeah it's a situation you don't really want to be in  I'm sure dfk may have had a spare for sale?


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Yeah it's a situation you don't really want to be in  I'm sure dfk may have had a spare for sale?


Judging by the furtive PMs and emails I'm getting from him I suspect you're right


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

nothing furtive about our pm's! I do not have one for sale by the way. I have the original one that came with it and I bought a second standard one from Sage....because I want to end up with two with nice wooden handles and did not want to be without a pf for however long it takes to sort it all out!


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

lol









and rats







thought you had a spare oh well more hard-earned off to Sage at some point then


----------

